# New ST by John Frame



## lynnie (Nov 7, 2013)

Systematic Theology: An Introduction to Christian Belief Frame, John M 9781596382176

Half off right now.


----------



## KevinInReno (Nov 11, 2013)

lynnie said:


> Systematic Theology: An Introduction to Christian Belief Frame, John M 9781596382176
> 
> Half off right now.



Also available here on Amazon at the same price (with the $3.99 shipping charge)


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 11, 2013)

It looks interesting and has certainly been a long time coming. Other (broader) issues aside in some of his other writings, I really enjoyed his "Doctrine of God."


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Nov 16, 2013)

Just received my copy in the mail yesterday!


----------



## Supersillymanable (Nov 16, 2013)

Has anyone read any significant chunks of it and let me know what they think of it? I really want to have a read! I really enjoyed his Lordship series...


----------



## KMK (Nov 16, 2013)

Supersillymanable said:


> Has anyone read any significant chunks of it and let me know what they think of it? I really want to have a read! I really enjoyed his Lordship series...



This is some of its endorsements:

“This new systematic theology comes from one of the great theological minds of our age. John Frame’s contributions to theology are already massive and many, but now he has given the church a systematic theology. This is a very important book, and it represents a lifetime of consecrated theological reflection. *This new volume promises to be an enduring contribution to evangelical theology.*”
- R. Albert Mohler Jr., President, The Southern Baptist Theological Seminary

“Systematic Theology brings together, slims down, sums up, and augments all the wisdom contained in Frame’s four-volume Lordship series. It is a worthy climax to the life’s work of one who has only ever sought to be a faithful servant of Christ, teaching in his church. *It is a privilege to celebrate its appearing and to commend it for serious study.* I guarantee that the dividends of such study will be uniformly high. Thank you, John Frame, for this superb gift.”
- J. I. Packer, Board of Governors’ Professor of Theology, Regent College, Vancouver, British Columbia

“John Frame is an esteemed colleague and one of the most important contemporary Reformed systematic theologians in the English-speaking world. His Systematic Theology: An Introduction to Christian Belief reflects a half-century of distinguished teaching, prolific writing, and serious study. For that reason alone, especially in a day and age in which many evangelicals question the legitimacy of systematic theology, this volume commends itself to our attention. Frame (thankfully) encourages a Bible-centered approach to doing theology and (rightly) asserts that even ‘practical theology’ is a department of systematic theology. Here you will find the Professor Frame you have come to expect: clear, readable, restrained, and conversational in his presentation, and thoughtful, biblical, consistent, and careful in his views. Many years ago, Carl F. H. Henry suggested that we need a ‘recovery of Christian belief.’ *May your engagement with this book serve to introduce you to and ground you in genuinely Christian belief.*”
- Ligon Duncan, Chancellor and CEO, Reformed Theological Seminary

Pretty high praise from some great minds.


----------



## Supersillymanable (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks Ken! 

I was wondering as there was a bit of a storm kicked up by pre-published quotes on his views about evolution... Also, I was wondering how his tri-perspectivalism influenced this work! 

Looks like an incredible book though! Had to repent of jealousy when my friend told me he had it on pre-order for his birthday


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 16, 2013)

Like his _Doctrine on the Word of God_, I am waiting for a Kindle version...if they ever produce one.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Nov 17, 2013)

Kevin DeYoung wrote a review here.


----------

